# Advice on which SAGE machine for office



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

We currently have a Barista Express which has now died it's death and we are looking for a new machine. 

The machine probably makes about 50 coffee's per week and so I'm wondering if anyone could recommend the best machine for us to buy? 

At the moment we are considering getting a new or refurbished Barista Express BE2875 on Black Market.

But if anyone can see a better deal or better machine here then I'd be grateful for suggestions?






Cheap Refurbished Sage Coffee machines Deals | Back Market


Discover outstanding Sage Coffee machines deals! Up to 70% cheaper than new! ✌ Free delivery ✅ Cheap Sage Coffee machines ✅ 12 month warranty ✅ expert customer service ✅ 30-day returns




www.backmarket.co.uk





Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Rudhamstile (6 mo ago)

Get an Oracle (not Touch) - without doubt. Sort of idiot proof route to great coffee


----------

